# Snugglesafe Microwaveable Heat Pads - anyone used?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to talk about winter things, but has anybody any experience of these?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I use them in winter for our piggies in the shed. Not sure they stay warm for 10 hours though like they claim but they are okay.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we use them for the fluffs when they are sick, they tend to last any where from 6 - 10 hours


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

i got one for my cat, but its quite hard and putting a cushion and blankets on it i wasn't sure the heat would get through, certainly not for 12 hours like it said, so i returned it as he wasn't interested.
I got it originally as my friends cat loves it and they put it under her bed so maybe give it a try?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Well last year Sunny was in his hutch on a night time covered by a large piece of carpet and a plastic sheet (with little air hole gap left)
and when I opened it all up in the mornings I actually got a waft of warm air so he wasn't too cold I don't think. Plus this year he will have a wife to (hopefully) snuggle up with.
Just saw these on Amazon and wondered what you thought.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I used them for my lot and for me when I was cold. They do keep warm a lot longer than an ordinary hot water bottle.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ive got one but never used it. 

They use one at the rescue where I help out for sick rabbits which seems to work ok. 

Rabbits are pretty good at growing a nice thick coat to help regulate their body temperatures, I would say direct sunlight with no shade is far more dangerous than a little freeze


----------



## The Bunny Maker (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought one in the winter for my two bunnies. It was a quite heavy disc. It was rubbish! It held the heat for about .... oooo - 10 minutes!
yt the time i'd carried it out into the garden and into the run it had lost half the heat.
My buns have a very large walk-in aviary style house and I put hay bales into it. they then hollow tunnles into the bales and cosy up in the middle! this keeps them VERY busy and then keeps them lovely and snug. the bales were £5 each from a local farm. not the best for eating, but great for tunneling!
of course, there is hay everywhere and, although litter trained, they decided to poo all over the hay. I put hay in their litter tray you see and if there is hay left anywhere else, they poo on it - the lazy so and sos!!


----------

